# News Darwin taxi market impact



## WestSydGuy (Jun 7, 2018)

https://mobile.abc.net.au/news/2019...trelink-uber-market-pay-drops-darwin/10703178

*Darwin taxi drivers earning so little they're 'eligible for Centrelink' as Uber, struggling economy take a toll*
BY MITCHELL ABRAMFRI AT 2:07PM

PHOTO

Taxi driver Shane Nouwens says some of his colleagues are only earning $50-$80 per shift.

ABC NEWS: MITCHELL ABRAMS
A taxi driver says many of his colleagues are now eligible for Centrelink payments because the industry is struggling to compete in Darwin's troubled economy.

the introduction of Uber last yearwas one of the biggest factors in the taxi industry's troubles.

"The Uber drivers cherry-pick all of the good work, that means that taxis get left with the rest. They've got to soldier on," he said.

Mr Nouwens said the pressure from Uber was continuing to grow.

"In the first couple of weeks it was a 25 per cent reduction to drivers' incomes during peak times - Thursday and Friday, and Friday and Saturday nights," he said.

"We're now in the range of 30 per cent-plus reductions to income on those peak periods.

"Ridesharing has stripped away the last skerrick of viability for this industry."

Seasonal and economic pressures on Darwin have also played a part.

"It's going to get really tough when the tourists aren't there, and when the local economy's in the doldrums taxi drivers' incomes tend to reflect that," Mr Davies said.

In a statement, ridesharing company Uber claimed it had "complemented existing transport options" since it launched in August last year,

"While we all know Darwin is a great place to live, it isn't always easy to get around without driving," a spokesperson said.

"What we have seen is Uber complementing existing transport options in Darwin, offering locals and tourists an affordable way to get from A to B.

"It has also meant more transport options on weekends and during major events, enabling locals to get home safely at the end of the night, and making the roads safer for everyone."


*PHOTO The Australian Taxi Council said seasonal and economic pressures on Darwin were also affecting drivers.*
ABC NEWS: MITCHELL ABRAM
*No shame in getting help*
Although Mr Nouwens only drives taxis part time these days, as he cares for his wife, he said some of his fellow drivers were looking for alternative employment to make ends meet.

"Some have gone off and tried to work at Woolies, but there's not a lot of jobs because the economy is depressed," he said.

"Some have tried to be truck drivers; there's a glut of truck drivers after the windup of INPEX."

But in a post to a Darwin taxi community page, Mr Nouwens urged drivers to get help if they needed it.

"There is no shame in taking steps to ensure the welfare of you and your family," he said.

"If you are suffering significant stress please don't hesitate to reach out to us for a chat over a coffee and direction to the relevant health services."


*PHOTO Shane Nouwens is urging his fellow taxi drivers to seek help if they are struggling.*
ABC NEWS: MITCHELL ABRAM
*More flexibility *
Mr Davies blamed the Northern Territory Government for much of the economic damage done to the taxi industry and said it should be stepping up to make taxis more competitive.

"Our competitors can discount their prices when it's convenient for them, and they can ratchet them up to astronomical levels. Taxis can't do that," he said.

Mr Nouwens said taxis faced a $700 fine for turning off their meters, even if they wanted to offer a discount to passengers.

He also asked the Government to consider dropping a levy on taxi fares that was introduced when Uber launched in Darwin.

"That has been noticed by our customers because it has increased our flag fall to $5.40 during the day and $6.50 at night," he said.

But Attorney-General Natasha Fyles would not say whether the Government would consider the changes, or other forms of compensation for drivers.

"We need to make sure that we support the industry through regulations, but at the same time acknowledge the changes, that Territorians are using those types of services."


----------



## Shoogster (Jan 31, 2019)

I think the taxi drivers are still doing it a lot better than Uber drivers in Darwin, I sit around the hotels at the prime time for airport transfers and see many taxis picking up clients while the Uber drivers on the App remain on the screen.
The same on the pick up at the airport where taxis have to drive past where we queue for passengers, at the moment dozens of taxis drive past with passengers while only one or two Uber drivers leave the virtual queue.
Same on busy nights in the CBD, I see many people filter out of the clubs straight into taxis, as they can rank in close proximity.
So I think this article is slightly exaggerated for public sympathy, and $50 - $80 a shift on quiet days for Uber drivers is also possible.
The taxi owners (not drivers) need to upgrade their taxis from dented, old Camry's (with air conditioning that doesn't work) to smarter vehicles to compete with the changes.


----------



## BuckleUp (Jan 18, 2018)

The smart ant will drive taxis during the taxi busy times, and uber during the uber busy times. And use Centrelink to supplement income.


----------



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

Shoogster said:


> I sit around the hotels at the prime time for airport transfers and see many taxis picking up clients while the Uber drivers on the App remain on the screen.


Similar to Sunshine Coast , see " https://uberpeople.net/threads/sunshine-coast-xl-select.310240/post-4748890 "



Shoogster said:


> The same on the pick up at the airport where taxis have to drive past where we queue for passengers, at the moment dozens of taxis drive past with passengers while only one or two Uber drivers leave the virtual queue.


Taxis had had a monopoly on the Airport for years, rumour has it that some of those working at the Tourism Desk at the Sunshine Coast Airport had ties to the Taxi Business and were telling people Uber was not available at the airport, or directing the PAX to a non-existent UBER pickup area is 500 meters away.



Shoogster said:


> Same on busy nights in the CBD, I see many people filter out of the clubs straight into taxis, as they can rank in close proximity.


Younger people will gravitate to Uber, older people are creatures of habit and will not change. Uber spends little, or next to nothing on advertising or promotion that seems to increase patronage.


----------

